# What do you think of Covid-19 Vaccination?



## Firehammer

Hi Everyone, what do you think of the vaccination program, yes or no to get the Syringe?
As for me I live in Denmark & the second wave has hit us 5-6000 infected a day, but not so many with serious symptoms because of the vaccine, it does sound like much but Denmark is a very small country.
I am absolutely pro-vaccine, I will even go so far that it should be a citizen duty.
What is your opinion?


----------



## Brigham

I agree.


----------



## Johnny b

I'm pro vaccine.

IMO, it is the duty of all US citizens to address the threat and act responsibly, meaning....wear a mask when among others, practice social distancing and take the vaccine shots. Common sense goes a long way to good health and it's not just about the individual's personal health, it's also about the health of our society.

Unfortunately, in the US, radical political factions have polarized the issue with denials, misinformation and vilification of medical experts.


----------



## Firehammer

I completely agree @Johnny b .


----------



## Cookiegal

I think that if all of the covidiots had gotten their shots when they were eligible and supposed to and followed all of the other preventive measures we would have been able to kick this thing in the butt and it would have been completely eradicated by now. Because of them we may never be done with it now.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> I think that if all of the covidiots had gotten their shots when they were eligible and supposed to and followed all of the other preventive measures we would have been able to kick this thing in the butt and it would have been completely eradicated by now. Because of them we may never be done with it now.


Apparently not everyone wants to eradicate Covid-19.

This popped up this morning:

* Northern California parents knowingly sent child to school with COVID *
https://www.kcra.com/article/northern-california-parents-knowingly-sent-child-school-covid/38429699



> *CORTE MADERA, Calif. -*
> Northern California parents knowingly sent their COVID-19 positive child and a sibling to school last month in violation of isolation and quarantine rules, causing a coronavirus outbreak in an elementary school, officials said Saturday.


Laws can't stop that mentality, they can only punish for the action, afterwards.


----------



## Wino

Anyone not getting vaxxed is an enemy of the state.


----------



## Wino

Covid can, at times, fix stupid.


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> Laws can't stop that mentality, they can only punish for the action, afterwards


It's no wonder we're losing the battle with people like that. 

I posted this in the Covid thread in Random about a man in Italy who tried to fool the nurse into vaccinating his prosthetic arm so he could get the vaccine proof needed to participate in non-essential things. Thank goodness she wasn't a fool. 

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...ppening-around-the-world.1240672/post-9859569


----------



## Johnny b

Here's a scary thought for parents and teachers.

The case I posted was about a child that was tested and put on a list.
What about all those self test kits, where the user is 'supposed' to report a positive result?
With responsible people, no worries, but with deniers and anti-vaxxers, I see a cause for concern.


----------



## Massacher

It's not a vaccine. It's experimental gene therapy that changes your DNA. If you get it sorry to tell you but there's no cure for it [the vaccine].

If you want to know more I can tell you what the MSM and governments don't want you to know.


----------



## Massacher

Wino said:


> Anyone not getting vaxxed is an enemy of the state.


Anyone who gets vaxxed is a dead man walking.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've gotten my three shots so far. If they deem it necessary for a fourth, I'll get that one as well. I don't follow misinformation ...


----------



## Massacher

Cookiegal said:


> It's no wonder we're losing the battle with people like that.
> 
> I posted this in the Covid thread in Random about a man in Italy who tried to fool the nurse into vaccinating his prosthetic arm so he could get the vaccine proof needed to participate in non-essential things. Thank goodness she wasn't a fool.
> 
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...ppening-around-the-world.1240672/post-9859569


She _is_ a fool. She fell for the lie that covid is real. There's not one shred of proof that it exists. Everything you see on the tv and other MSM is a narrative to induce fear to get you to comply with taking an experimental injection that you don't need for a virus that doesn't exist. 
Masks don't do anything except mark you as a compliant slave.


----------



## Massacher

Gr3iz said:


> I've gotten my three shots so far. If they deem it necessary for a fourth, I'll get that one as well. I don't follow misinformation ...


You don't follow misinformation you say?
Yet you're following what the government says. You're following Fauci and other "medical professionals". He and the others aren't qualified to give medical advice. He and the others are nothing but PR agents for the global elite that use them and politicians as puppets.


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!! I bet you don't believe we've landed on the moon, either ... ;-)

BTW -- The Earth is NOT flat ... ;-)


----------



## Massacher

Johnny b said:


> Here's a scary thought for parents and teachers.
> 
> The case I posted was about a child that was tested and put on a list.
> What about all those self test kits, where the user is 'supposed' to report a positive result?
> With responsible people, no worries, but with deniers and anti-vaxxers, I see a cause for concern.


We aren't anti vaxxers. Stop using that term you imbeciles. We are pro choice. Why are you letting the government tell you what medical procedure to undertake?
Would you do it if your butcher told you to? Or your dentist? Or whoever else that is NOT *MEDICALLY QUALIFIED*? The advisors the government has aren't qualified to give any such advice.


----------



## Massacher

Gr3iz said:


> LOL!!! I bet you don't believe we've landed on the moon, either ... ;-)
> 
> BTW -- The Earth is NOT flat ... ;-)


We didn't. If we did why haven't they gone back? The tech they have is more advanced now. So it should be easier.

I know the Earth is not flat. It's not round either...
You can piss off with your fake winky face feigning that you're kidding.


----------



## Massacher

Cookiegal said:


> I think that if all of the covidiots had gotten their shots when they were eligible and supposed to and followed all of the other preventive measures we would have been able to kick this thing in the butt and it would have been completely eradicated by now. Because of them we may never be done with it now.


Spoken like a true sheep. Regurgitating what the MSM has told you.

Before you call me a conspiracy theorist. I'll tell you what we are. A conspiracy theorist is a person that questions the statements of known liars. ie. The governments and their associates. The MSM and other such entities.


----------



## Cookiegal

@Massacher,

First of all, we will not tolerate rudeness directed at another member as in your post no. 18 to Gr3iz. This has earned you a 1-point warn in your profile.

Second, this is a Controversial Topics forum and you're expected to support your claims with links to credible sources if you want to discredit what thousands of scientists have already proven around the world.


----------



## Johnny b

Massacher said:


> It's not a vaccine. It's experimental gene therapy that changes your DNA. If you get it sorry to tell you but there's no cure for it [the vaccine].
> 
> If you want to know more I can tell you what the MSM and governments don't want you to know.


Well, here you are in another Covid thread with confusion and misrepresentation..

No, DNA is not altered with mRNA vaccines.
Avoiding any government source that would corroborate, this link is to a scientific explanation:

https://www.chop.edu/centers-progra...r/video/can-mrna-vaccines-alter-a-persons-dna

( it took only seconds to find that answer in scientific terms, none of your hate or denier sites. )



> If you want to know more I can tell you what the MSM and governments don't want you to know.


LOL!
You funny guy :lol:


----------



## Johnny b

Massacher said:


> Anyone who gets vaxxed is a dead man walking.


Being here, I'm proving you are wrong.


----------



## Johnny b

Massacher said:


> She _is_ a fool. She fell for the lie that covid is real. There's not one shred of proof that it exists. Everything you see on the tv and other MSM is a narrative to induce fear to get you to comply with taking an experimental injection that you don't need for a virus that doesn't exist.
> Masks don't do anything except mark you as a compliant slave.


Seriously, after reading your links in the other Covid thread, I expected a lot more lunacy than the above.

1. You're no medical expert
2. You never back up your claims with facts.
3. You accept opinions as facts.
4. I don't think I've ever seen a member so wrong and insistent on being so.

BTW, one of our own Covid misinformers also claimed masks were useless. Unfortunately, he didn't read all the NIH article he posted where it claimed masks reduced SARs transmission by 80%.
He went silent on that issue lol!

I'm doubting you'll go silent or retract.


----------



## Cookiegal

The user has been permanently banned for a cumulation of infractions, one for rudeness towards another member and the rest for several instances of profanity.


----------



## Wino

Dang!! I just bought a super container of popcorn just for this thread !!😢🤪


----------



## Johnny b

Massacher said:


> You don't follow misinformation you say?
> Yet you're following what the government says. You're following Fauci and other "medical professionals". He and the others aren't qualified to give medical advice. He and the others are nothing but PR agents for the global elite that use them and politicians as puppets.


Speaking for myself.....I don't agree with anybody all the time.
If you are able to read and comprehend, you'll find I can be very critical when I do disagree.

I was the first at TSG to criticize the original CDC policy on masks when they were in short supply. Not their usage, the recommendation not to use.
( Search TSG for bandannas against my screen name.)
And very critical about Merck's Molnupiravir. Which I suspect you know nothing about.

You obviously aren't qualified to discuss anything. IMHO


----------



## Johnny b

Massacher said:


> We aren't anti vaxxers. Stop using that term you imbeciles. We are pro choice. Why are you letting the government tell you what medical procedure to undertake?
> Would you do it if your butcher told you to? Or your dentist? Or whoever else that is NOT *MEDICALLY QUALIFIED*? The advisors the government has aren't qualified to give any such advice.


Sure you are. It's most of what you've been posting about.
If you are pro choice, what the hell are you doing coming here and telling me what to do?

And as far as qualified authorities, I took a look at some you posted in that other Covid thread and they turned out to be deniers ranting with made up claims.

Now, if you want to criticize the Trump era for poor authorities, Trump did encourage a lot of quacks, that I will agree with. And they were obvious about their lack of professionalism.



> Stop using that term you imbeciles.


That's the best you have?

Some honesty......you are an anti-vaxxer, a denier and practice misinformation.
How do I prove it?
I just read your posts


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> The user has been banned for a cumulation of infractions, one for rudeness towards another member and the rest for several instances of profanity.


Yeah.

Well, I've spent more time on this, this morning, than planned.
Gotta go do the things I put off 

Back later.


----------



## valis

Massacher said:


> It's not a vaccine. It's experimental gene therapy that changes your DNA. If you get it sorry to tell you but there's no cure for it [the vaccine].
> 
> If you want to know more I can tell you what the MSM and governments don't want you to know.


That is utterly outrageous. Please provide your proof for this or retract the statement as it is both patently false and dangerous misinformation.

One or the other; provide proof or retract it.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> The user has been permanently banned for a cumulation of infractions, one for rudeness towards another member and the rest for several instances of profanity.


Whups missed this....


----------



## PeterWalff

Cookiegal said:


> @Massacher,
> 
> First of all, we will not tolerate rudeness directed at another member as in your post no. 18 to Gr3iz. This has earned you a 1-point warn in your profile.
> 
> Second, this is a Controversial Topics forum and you're expected to support your claims with links to credible sources if you want to discredit what thousands of scientists have already proven around the world.


Yet you allow people to call us conspiracy theorists. That's an offensive term made up by the CIA to try and label us "crazy". And to dismiss anything we say as crazy.


----------



## PeterWalff

Johnny b said:


> Seriously, after reading your links in the other Covid thread, I expected a lot more lunacy than the above.
> 
> 1. You're no medical expert
> 2. You never back up your claims with facts.
> 3. You accept opinions as facts.
> 4. I don't think I've ever seen a member so wrong and insistent on being so.
> 
> BTW, one of our own Covid misinformers also claimed masks were useless. Unfortunately, he didn't read all the NIH article he posted where it claimed masks reduced SARs transmission by 80%.
> He went silent on that issue lol!
> 
> I'm doubting you'll go silent or retract.


1. I never said I was
2. You and others like you think your facts are credible. They aren't. Any MSM source is invalid.
3. You accept lies as truth
4. I don't think I've ever seen such a bunch of idiots in my life.

Fauci is the head of NIH. Anything posted on there is invalid.

Misinformer according to who?


----------



## Johnny b

PeterWalff said:


> Yet you allow people to call us conspiracy theorists. That's an offensive term made up by the CIA to try and label us "crazy". And to dismiss anything we say as crazy.


But you do exhibit mental issues.
In particular, BS Receptivity.

So far, most of what you've posted has been incredulous.

And you want us to pay for more......dude....that's the craziest of all


----------



## Johnny b

PeterWalff said:


> 1. I never said I was
> 2. You and others like you think your facts are credible. They aren't. Any MSM source is invalid.
> 3. You accept lies as truth
> 4. I don't think I've ever seen such a bunch of idiots in my life.
> 
> Fauci is the head of NIH. Anything posted on there is invalid.
> 
> Misinformer according to who?





> Misinformer according to who?


You and the posts you've presented.
Your sources are bogus. That's not my opinion. I checked out your sources and they turned out to be disreputable.

You simply keep making the same claims over and over.
Nothing has changed.
You are a conspiracy theorist. An anti-vaxxer. A pandemic denier. A Covid-19 denier.

And obviously, a loser with nothing better to do than humor us with insanity


----------



## Johnny b

Finally, some common sense:
For those that refuse to be vaccinated and become infected with SARS-CoV2, proposed legislation........ they get the privilege of paying for their own medical care. 
Just say No to Covidiot Vampires.

* Willfully unvaccinated should pay 100% of COVID hospital bills, lawmaker says *
https://arstechnica.com/science/202...ay-100-of-covid-hospital-bills-lawmaker-says/


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> LOL!!! I bet you don't believe we've landed on the moon, either ... ;-)
> 
> BTW -- The Earth is NOT flat ... ;-)


Well.. the Earth is about 77% water that is not carbonated... so technically it's flat...   j/k


----------



## Johnny b

Who needs a vaccination when all you need to do is gargle some Listerine?



* A GOP senator suggested gargling mouthwash to kill the coronavirus. Doctors and Listerine are skeptical. *
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/12/09/ron-johnson-mouthwash-covid/

I suppose next it'll be clorox shots and lightbulbs up the fanny.......wait....hasn't that already been suggested? ( ........... ).

Time for some wisdom from Dan Quayle:


> What a waste it is to lose one's mind. Or not to have a mind is being very wasteful. How true that is.


----------



## Bastiat

Couriant said:


> Well.. the Earth is about 77% water that is not carbonated... so technically it's flat...   j/k


Salty too.


----------



## Veedras

Firehammer said:


> Hi Everyone, what do you think of the vaccination program, yes or no to get the Syringe?
> As for me I live in Denmark & the second wave has hit us 5-6000 infected a day, but not so many with serious symptoms because of the vaccine, it does sound like much but Denmark is a very small country.
> I am absolutely pro-vaccine, I will even go so far that it should be a citizen duty.
> What is your opinion?


Considering how many cases there are of the clotshots maiming or killing the gullible, my opinion is:

1. The cure is far worse than the disease, and about as effective as bleeding with leeches once was.
2. If you long for the adrenaline rush of risky business, try base-jumping...ya got about the same odds for survival!

I'll stick with Ivermectin and _hydroxychloroquine_ if I get the Big Bad, which is extremely doubtful. I been wearing a real surgical mask at least a year before Fauci and his Vaccinites took over (at least three years now), have had zero bouts with the flu or even common colds ever since, so I'm confident it's a non-issue.


----------



## valis

Okay, that made me laugh...I will tend to believe people who have spent their lives studying medicine as opposed to google scientists.


----------



## Brigham

Even if the clotshots, as you call them are dangerous I will still have them as I am on thrombolytics for another problem.


----------



## Wino

All Pfizer, two intial, two boosters and looking for another this fall plus annual flu shot. My body, my choice. So far, no covid. The data to date on Ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine are both ineffective treating or preventing covid. May as well try voodoo or holistic meds. To each his own.


----------



## Couriant

I think these deniers need a new term, something like:

New term: Agnorant.
Definition: people who are extremely ignorant, yet are simultaneously extremely arrogant.
Example: people who think they know more about science than scientists.

(Credit to Steve Hofstetter for this one )

Anyways, I have boosted up to the current level (4th?) as well as my family. I have been around people that have had covid or has been around those to have. I have yet (that I know of) to have covid so I must be doing something right...

I am a man of science and logic. I understand how vaccines work, and I have seen it at work. The years I did not get the flu vaccine, I was sick as a dog. When I do get the vaccine, I only have mild symptoms.

So I will go with experience and research thanks. You do you, but don't push propaganda/conspiracy theories, thanks.


----------



## Wino

Makes two of us. I'm waiting still October to get latest CV19 (will be 5th shot) and will get annual flu by mid Sept.
"Agnorant" is being overly kind to stupid people.


----------



## Deke40

I have had two regular and two boosters. Waiting until my 6 months are up for the 3rd booster. My wife had two regulars and one booster. On the second regular and first booster she went full blown Alzheimer. Didn't know who she was or where she was for about 24 hours. Scared the crap out of me. Our family doctor told her to not get anymore of the shots. These two incidents where 8 months apart. Nobody had an answer for us.


----------



## Wino

Deke40 said:


> I have had two regular and two boosters. Waiting until my 6 months are up for the 3rd booster. My wife had two regulars and one booster. On the second regular and first booster she went full blown Alzheimer. Didn't know who she was or where she was for about 24 hours. Scared the crap out of me. Our family doctor told her to not get anymore of the shots. These two incidents where 8 months apart. Nobody had an answer for us.


What brand vaxx? Had not heard of any bad reactions outside of soreness and feeling blah for a day or so. My 5th vaxx was the Bi for 5&6 and that was worst of all five shots for me re sore and blahs. My brother/wife and my oldest daughter all had break thru covid and all were vaxxed to max.


----------



## SeanLaurence

I am sure you have all heard of the new XBB.15 strain that is all the rage around the world. They are calling it Kraken, and it is said to be the most transmissible yet. 
Kan Quancheng, director of the health commission for central Henan province, told a press conference that “as of January 6, 2023, the province’s Covid infection rate is *89%!!*”.
Not that we necessarily trust numbers coming from China, but that is a staggering statistic, suggesting 88.5 million people have been infected in the past month or so.

It seems that the Chinese vaccines are not as effective as the MRNA ones that have worked so well here in the west. Coupling that with low vaccination rates and high smoking rates they may see a million deaths this year


----------

